# موقع رائع للمبتدئين في صيانة الطائرات (مدهش)



## محمد زرقة (21 سبتمبر 2009)

موقع رائع للمبتدئين

ومن يريد التعرف عن قرب على أجزاء الطائرة والأدوات والمواد المستخدمة لبناءها

أنصح به كل مبتدئ يريد التعرف على مجال صيانة الطائرات


http://www.rv-groovin.com/

تحياتي للجميع​


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (21 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على مجهودك يا مهندس محمد

========


----------



## dreams1804 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم

جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## yasir abdelrahim (26 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​​*


----------



## msaid999 (28 أبريل 2010)

nice


----------



## المسبار الفضائي (28 أبريل 2010)

الموقع رائع .... مع الشكر الجزيل


----------

